# What can I run in the Ap bath



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello 
New here so i hope i'm in the right place in the fourm.
I was wanting to know what kind PM can I run in the AP bath 
(pins cpus Ic boards) is there a list that you have the best results with and 
also what parts do you thinks works the best in the AC bath as well. 
Thank you
ALL

I'm sure glad I found this web site you guys and gals are great!!!


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice, old, clean-cut fingers are my top choice for AP.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello 
Thanks for the reply i have about 65 pounds of these pins and fingers and it would be nice to throw them in all in one batch or maybe 3. 
Thank you


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Process your material seperately. Especially if you are just getting started.
Start with small batches until you become experienced.


----------

